# Leopardblume (Belamcanda chinensis), Zaubernuss



## Hagalaz (16. Jan. 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab bei mir grade eben noch einige "Samenraritäten" gefunden vom letzten Jahr hab die mal gekauft
wollte frage was es heißt wenn auf der Beschreibung steht "im ersten Winter mit winterschutz danach winterhart" bezieht sich das erste Winter darauf wenn die Pflanze noch jung ist oder heißt, dass das die Pflanze das erste Jahr wenn sie drausen steht einen winterschutz braucht? :?
Hab mir dieses Jahr im Herbst im Berliner Botanischen Garten Zaubernüsse mitgenommen kennt sich einer damit aus wie man die aussäet?


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Leopardblume (Belamcanda chinensis), Zaubernuss*

Wirklich keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Diogenes (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Leopardblume (Belamcanda chinensis), Zaubernuss*

Hallo Hagalaz
Also die Sache mit der Winterhärte wird von den meisten Anbietern sehr optomistisch gehandhabt.
Die __ Leopardenblume ist mit gutem Winterschutz im Weinbauklima leidlich winterhart. Das gillt aber nur für größere Pflanzen. Da es nach meiner Erfahrung 2-3 Jahre dauert bis die außgesähte Pflanze vernünftig blüht (und das wunderschön) wWürde ich einen solchen Schatz nicht riskieren sondern sie als Kübelpflanze überwintern.
Zur Ausaat: Die Samen eine Stunde in lauwarmen Wasser quellen lassen. Dann am besten in Kakteenerde aussähen. Wichtig ist ein warmer Standort. Bei mir haben sie nach etwa 3 Wochen gekeimt. Das war vor über 10 Jahren und Abkömmlinge der Pflanzen von damals habe ich immer noch.
Zur Zaubernuss: Natürlich kannst Du versuchen sie auszusähen. Hierfür würde ich die Samen im Garten oder im Notfall auf dem Balkon in einem Topf aussähen. Dieses sollte jetzt schon passieren, da viele Samen eine Kältephase benötigen um keimfähig zu werden. Und dann warten. Hammamelis wächst recht langsam und keimt vermutlich auch in dem Tempo. Wenn Du also eine Zaubernuss haben Willst die in näherer Zukunft blüht würde ich über den Kauf einer Pflanze nachdenken.


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Leopardblume (Belamcanda chinensis), Zaubernuss*

Hi danke für die Antwort werde die Leopardblume, dann im Topf säen sicher ist sicher.


----------

